# first haircuts



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

at what age do you have you taken your pup to get his/her first haircuts?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its a good idea to take your pup to the groomers just for a bath so they get used to it. 
it also depends on how long you want to keep thier coats. Echo was around 9 months when she got her first hair cut. i dont remebr how old the other two were.


----------



## Millie66 (Nov 24, 2009)

Millie was nearly 5 months when she had her first all over cut - she had a face trim at 4 months! I think it is just personal choice and also their coats vary so much.


Alison x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how old Benny was when he got his first haircut. We just took him when we felt his coat was getting too long.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks guys. Murphy has already been to the groomer for a bath. I want him to get used to the groomers at an early age.


----------

